# Hyatt Vacation Club Account -Having Trouble Logging In



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 12, 2015)

I am unable to log into either of my HVC accounts. Even the password reset is not accepted.

Anyone else ?


Thank you.

-


----------



## Kal (Dec 12, 2015)

Same problem here.  Must be a system problem.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Kal said:


> Same problem here.  Must be a system problem.



 Whew ! I was worried about my memory.


 Thanks !


-


----------



## DAman (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't get in either.  I thought my account was hacked.  Glad I checked in here.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 13, 2015)

DAman said:


> I can't get in either.  I thought my account was hacked.  Glad I checked in here.




  I thought the same thing. Then I thought I had forgotten my password.

  When I try to reset it, following their directions, the new password was not accepted.


  -


----------



## Kal (Dec 13, 2015)

DAman said:


> I can't get in either. I thought my account was hacked. Glad I checked in here.



Maybe the system was hacked


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kal said:


> Maybe the system was hacked



  That's a concerning thought.

  I just tried again and still cannot get in.


  -


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 19, 2015)

The site is up again but it is spotty in use still. Supposed to be fixed tomorrow. We made reservations by phone which they are allowing. Just booked Hyatt Vilara in Puerta Villarta for Jan.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> The site is up again but it is spotty in use still. Supposed to be fixed tomorrow. We made reservations by phone which they are allowing. Just booked Hyatt Vilara in Puerta Villarta for Jan.



  Thanks for the update.

  I did get in for a little while after speaking to a Hyatt V.C. rep. a couple days ago. I had to clear my cookies and got in, but had to repeat this each time I logged in. Now, I cannot get in at all.


0


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Dec 23, 2015)

Kal said:


> Maybe the system was hacked



Bingo! check the news headlines


----------



## Kburns3761 (Dec 23, 2015)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Bingo! check the news headlines



I just heard it on the news here in Chicago too.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Log in problems again.


I'm on the phone with Hyatt.



-


----------



## ivywag (Jan 1, 2016)

*Waitlist Problems*

We have several wait list requests.  The "rollover" date for two of them has passed and we have not been confirmed.  However both dates/unit sizes showed up on the Hyatt website as available. (We booked them off of the website after not being confirmed from the wait list.)  Two others that have been confirmed for the past 16 years were not confirmed at the normal rollover times. We go on the waitlist at the earliest possible time.  Is anyone else having problems with wait list confirmations? I have spoken with several reps and one manager and only hear " The owners must have booked the units this year."  This can't be right if the units are on the website as available, yet our requests for those same weeks are not confirmed.  Just wondering if we're the only ones with this problem. Customer Service has been contacted 3 times and has no answers. Please help.  I realize that I should have started a new thread, but am not sure how to do that!


----------



## Lingber (Jan 2, 2016)

On Hold with Hyatt now. Can't get into my account. Says invalid user name/password. Even tried to reset my password. Says it doesn't recognize my email/ username combo. Hoping I wasn't hacked. 

BTW on hold for over 16 minutes to speak to an agent. Never had a wait like this before.....


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lingber said:


> On Hold with Hyatt now. Can't get into my account. Says invalid user name/password. Even tried to reset my password. Says it doesn't recognize my email/ username combo. Hoping I wasn't hacked.
> 
> BTW on hold for over 16 minutes to speak to an agent. Never had a wait like this before.....



  Try this.
  Go into your settings and delete browsing history. Try to log in again.

  Worked for me yesterday after Hyatt said there was nothing wrong.


  -


----------



## Lingber (Jan 2, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Try this.
> Go into your settings and delete browsing history. Try to log in again.
> 
> Worked for me yesterday after Hyatt said there was nothing wrong.
> ...



Thanks for help. Nothing wrong with my password. system is screwy.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lingber said:


> Thanks for help. Nothing wrong with my password. system is screwy.



Nothing was wrong with mine, either. Just needed to clear cookies once for the password to be accepted.

Give it a try. Hope it works.


-


----------



## Lingber (Jan 2, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Nothing was wrong with mine, either. Just needed to clear cookies once for the password to be accepted.
> 
> Give it a try. Hope it works.
> 
> ...



Worked! Thanks


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 3, 2016)

ivywag said:


> We have several wait list requests.  The "rollover" date for two of them has passed and we have not been confirmed.  However both dates/unit sizes showed up on the Hyatt website as available. (We booked them off of the website after not being confirmed from the wait list.)  Two others that have been confirmed for the past 16 years were not confirmed at the normal rollover times. We go on the waitlist at the earliest possible time.  Is anyone else having problems with wait list confirmations? I have spoken with several reps and one manager and only hear " The owners must have booked the units this year."  This can't be right if the units are on the website as available, yet our requests for those same weeks are not confirmed.  Just wondering if we're the only ones with this problem. Customer Service has been contacted 3 times and has no answers. Please help.  I realize that I should have started a new thread, but am not sure how to do that!


You're not alone on this one.

I've had two wait list items that were not fulfilled when I was able to snag a specific week through a normal search that would have fulfilled the requirement.  I can't explain it either, but it would seem to me that I am wasting my money on waitlist requests.

IMHO you are better off checking for your dates periodically.  You should not depend only on the wait list tool, because it does not work all the time in my small sample size.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## ivywag (Jan 31, 2016)

Just want to report that after several requests being passed over at the six months prior, I finally spoke with a manager who figured out the problem.  Last year we booked a week through interval that required that we pay our dues for 2016 in advance.  The Interval people told us how much to pay. When all of the dues became due in Oct. we paid the dues on our other 4 weeks.  The website reservations were opened up and we thought that we were fully paid. Our account on the website showed that nothing was due, but apparently there was a difference in the prepaid dues and the actual amount due in Oct. of $15.  To make a long story short, none of our requests were being confirmed because there was $15 dollars due for the week that was paid in advance.  It took a great manager to figure this out after many calls to many reps and all is well (we think!!.)  I'm reporting this so that if any of you prepay early to book into the next year, please check when the dues become payable to make sure that the prepay was the correct amount.  Seven of our requests which have been confirmed in previous years went by before the mystery was figured out.  As I said, it's solved but was a frustrating couple of months!


----------



## MaryH (Feb 1, 2016)

Hyatt had locked my account from searching sometime in Oct since the 2016 fees were posted then but not due until Jan.  This I put in a formal complaint about on the phone and will do one online as well soon.  If you had issues, please do a formal complaint too since any chance of something being done about it is if people complain.


----------

